# minimum quantities for labels.



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

All those company's that make woven labels Have minium quantities of 250 and some 1200 and more labels.

Since i only have 20 shirts for my first line i dont want to buy more then 50 woven labels. I've been reading alot on the forums and company's site's And the conclusion is, that if you buy printed labels there are lower quantities avaible.

But does the quality of printed labels hold with washing etc ? 

Does someone knows company's that make printed or woven labels under 100 pieces ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

even the quantities for printed labels are pretty high, but the cost is MUCH lower.

Printed labels will eventually fade, however.

check this company out.

www.nwtag.com

you can get printed labels pretty cheap there.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

With a quantity of twenty I'd be seriously thinking about printing the label directly into the neck using whatever method you are using to decorate the shirt itself; it should be both cheaper and easier. Even if you get the labels, you'll then run into minimums again with whoever is going to relabel them.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

Thank you guys for youre reply's. Yes maby youre right solmu, can i remove the stock labels myself ? without leaving a trace ?

I've learned alot these few days that im creating my first tees.

But i have one question left.

Im searching for a packging for my t-shirts i want to print my logo on a plastic bag something like this 

http://www.minigrip.nl/index.asp?strPagetype=productdetail&intHoofdgroepID=2&intProductID=9&intHoofdgroepProductKoppelID=16&intShowNr=9


But the minium quantities of those bags are like 500 does any one have an idea where i can get something like that with low quantities  

Many thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

Every place I've seen that will print on bags requires minimums in this range.

Also, you can remove label without leaving a trace. Go to a sewing supply store and find a seam ripper. It is a tool with a small curved blade, used for, you guessed it, removing seams!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> But i have one question left.
> 
> Im searching for a packging for my t-shirts i want to print my logo on a plastic bag


For small qty., you may just want to use a clear bag and insert a paper logo or whatever..... this way it would fill the purpose you need at low cost to start.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

oke thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Also, you can remove label without leaving a trace. Go to a sewing supply store and find a seam ripper. It is a tool with a small curved blade, used for, you guessed it, removing seams!


Since they're sewn into the neck, won't that leave a hole you'll then need to sew up?


The easier (but less professional) alternative is to cut the tag out with a razor. It will leave a slight stump (some customers will notice, some won't). On the one hand it doesn't seem very professional, on the other hand Threadless are expecting to turn over $18,000,000 this year and are still doing it that way.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

wow i dindn't expected that from threadless.

but with a seam ripper there wont be a hole just some stiches that are taken out.

what will be the best way you guys think. Cut it out or gettin those stitches out ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

If you can easily and cost effectively remove the label completely, that's the way to go.

I believe the label is sewn in with the neck of the garment though (not separately), so if you're removing it completely you'll also need to re-sew the garment. Correct me if I'm wrong here please anyone.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



Solmu said:


> I believe the label is sewn in with the neck of the garment though (not separately), so if you're removing it completely you'll also need to re-sew the garment. Correct me if I'm wrong here please anyone.


Correct. At least on every garment I've ever come across.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

cutting it out then. Just with a cissor or knife someting like that ?


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> wow i dindn't expected that from threadless.
> 
> but with a seam ripper there wont be a hole just some stiches that are taken out.
> 
> what will be the best way you guys think. Cut it out or gettin those stitches out ?


We do this for our clients and I recomend not ripping open the seam becuase it is too hard to sew it back up again, we just cut the old tag out and replace the new one right where the old one came from, hope this helps !!


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

oke thank you.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> cutting it out then. Just with a cissor or knife someting like that ?


A blade would get in closer than a pair of scissors. Sometimes the label comes out from under a ridge, so if you cut it close enough it's very inconspicuous.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> Im searching for a packging for my t-shirts i want to print my logo on a plastic bag something like this
> 
> http://www.minigrip.nl/index.asp?strPagetype=productdetail&intHoofdgroepID=2&intProductID=9&intHoofdgroepProductKoppelID=16&intShowNr=9


Where in U.S. can you print this kind of packaging?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



Solmu said:


> Since they're sewn into the neck, won't that leave a hole you'll then need to sew up?
> 
> 
> The easier (but less professional) alternative is to cut the tag out with a razor. It will leave a slight stump (some customers will notice, some won't). On the one hand it doesn't seem very professional, on the other hand Threadless are expecting to turn over $18,000,000 this year and are still doing it that way.


I was assuming that the labels would be replaced with another label.

It is extemely easy to remove with a seam ripper.

If we are just talking about 20 labels, it would not be hard at all for someone to remove those 20 labels with a seam ripper. Then you can find someone with basic sewing experience to sew in the new label.

Even though the OP only needs twenty, the link that I provided has a company that will give you 125 printed labels for $28.50 plus $15 for a plate charge.

Very professional looking and the average person would never even know that the old label was replaced, even with close inspection.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> But does the quality of printed labels hold with washing etc ?
> 
> Does someone knows company's that make printed or woven labels under 100 pieces ?


Someone already suggested and it's a great idea to imprint labels. Here are a few advantages:

no need to make labels,
no need to sew in new labels,
looks much better
label doesn't rub the neck and does not stick out


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



farennikov said:


> Someone already suggested and it's a great idea to imprint labels. Here are a few advantages:
> no need to make labels,
> no need to sew in new labels,
> looks much better
> label doesn't rub the neck and does not stick out


Labels printed on the shirt looking better is a matter of opinion!

The total cost of the labels and equipment used to get them on the shirt can easily be more than having labels sewn in.

All of these factors must be considered.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Labels printed on the shirt looking better is a matter of opinion!
> 
> The total cost of the labels and equipment used to get them on the shirt can easily be more than having labels sewn in.
> 
> All of these factors must be considered.


You don't have to necessarily buy this equipment. Like if you want to dig a ditch, you don't have to buy a bulldozer, do you. There's plenty of printers who do that, and it's cheap. Guys I use have all that equipment and are really decent in price, so I worry about anything.

Also, maybe what I wanted to say is that imprinted labels are not "better" but "hotter". Look at most of the designer tshirts, almost all of them imprint labels.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

PS I am almost sure my printers do this for free 'cause they say the process is so cheap, and they don't care if it's a dozen shirts, unlike actually ordering labels printed on textile.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

How much total cost per imprint?

Don't you have to have a design, get the design printed for each label, then pay someone to print it on?

How much is all of this?

Also, I wouldn't say "almost all of them imprint labels". There are lots that do. 
Some of them do both. LOTS still just sew in labels. 

I think this would really be a matter of what market you are in.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> How much total cost per imprint?
> 
> Don't you have to have a design, get the design printed for each label, then pay someone to print it on?
> 
> ...


Well don't you have to do same for a label that's printed on fabric ribbon? Same thing here - you got to design it and someone has to print it. Except that on imprinted label you're way more flexible 'cause you are not so constrained by the small label space. 

And for you personally I will go to Nordstrom this week and see how many of the designer tshirt vendors do that.

by the way don't you personally think that imprinted labels are more aesthetically appealing? Especially if they are printed in discharge ink and don't rub your skin, don't peel off etc?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

Yes, you do have to do all of that. You seemed to imply that one of the advantages is that it is cheap. I wanted to know how cheap.

As for the small label space, you can have a double-sided label! I don't know how much info you are wanting to put on a label, but 2 sides should be enough!

No, I don't think that imprinted labels are more aestetically pleasing. Just my opinion, though. I happen to have quality woven damask labels that I don't even feel when I put my shirts on.

This is why I said it depends on what your market is. To some markets a high quality label is seen as bad, and looked down on. To other markets, it adds to the overall percieved value of an item, and instills consumer confidence in the item.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

all the high brands use labels check armani hugo boss bape gucci etc., imprinting does looks cheaper thats my opinion.

But it can help you out i think like me since i cant buy labels yet. but you sad that impriting is cheap i just want to know just like Comin'OutSwingin how cheap is it ?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

In my research, it is about the same. Maybe a little more than sewn labels. Unless you are able to print them on yourself.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



farennikov said:


> by the way don't you personally think that imprinted labels are more aesthetically appealing? Especially if they are printed in discharge ink and don't rub your skin, don't peel off etc?


Personally I much prefer woven labels. I recommend printed labels in spite of that for smaller quantities though, because I still believe it will work out cheaper (and depending on your print method, perhaps significantly so).


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

I already printed my shirts so i cant do a quik label tag inside the t-shirt.
If i want to do a tag for 20 shirts i must go a textile printer within my area.

And what will be the best printing method silk screen ? 
how much will that cost me ?

And im stuck i need packaging for my t-shirts what do you guys think to be the best sulution ?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

I send shirts that are already printed to my relabeler all the time.

If you had some printed labels printed up (125, 1 color labels for $45) you can have them relabeled for 25 cents per label ($5!) at the company I use to relabel, as they have NO MINIMUMS!

Of course you would have to pay for shipping of the 20 shirts!

Still not that bad of a total cost, if you really want labels in the 20 shirts.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

actually guys where I print shirts charge $0.40 per shirt, so that's a little more then you get but I'm totally fine with that - larger print area and more place to be creative, no need to ship somewhere and this it's quicker. 

Anyway I guess it depends on what you want to get and how much you want to pay. I don't have a goal to make the cheapest tshirt right now, so I am fine with the cost.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

I'm curious as to the kind of printing this is?

Screen printing?


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*

i also want to know the method, you say only 40 cents per printed tag in the t-shirt ?

so if i have 20 shirts only 8 $ dollar for printed tags ?


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: minium quantities for labels.*



giancarlo said:


> i also want to know the method, you say only 40 cents per printed tag in the t-shirt ?
> 
> so if i have 20 shirts only 8 $ dollar for printed tags ?


well yeah, plus they do the setup for free.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Again, what method is this?


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Again, what method is this?


1 color ink, they don't do discharge inside shirts


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

so regular screen printing?


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

well holy **** if you sad that before. I live in the netherlands can i also do it for that price ?

If i can find a textile printer that is that cheap im also gonna do printed tag's first.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> so regular screen printing?


yes but they say they have a small machine just for printing labels, so it doesn't take from their large multicolor machines


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! I think it would be extremely difficult for others to find a shop that will screen print 20 shirts for 40 cents/shirt!

Your friends are giving you a great deal.

Yes, for that price I MIGHT try it.

I really hate the way it makes the back of the shirt look on the person that is wearing it though, ESPECIALLy on a white shirt. There's nothing worse than being able to see all of the writing through the shirt!


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Wow! I think it would be extremely difficult for others to find a shop that will screen print 20 shirts for 40 cents/shirt!
> 
> Your friends are giving you a great deal.
> 
> ...


well they do this if you print tshirts there, not like a separate service, at least for this price.

As far as printing on the white, I guess it depends on what is the ink color, it does not necessarily have to be black or very dark.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Still a pretty good deal.

Also, even when it's a light color, you can still tell it's there, and it makes the outside of the shirt look kind of tacky to me sometimes. 

Especially with screen printing, since the inks are actually IN the shirt, and not sitting on top of it. Even with a light coat of ink.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------

